# CCA Central Houston Banquet - April 21st



## Fish_Bull (Apr 5, 2005)

CCA Central Houston Spring Banquet will again be at Reliant Stadium on April 21st @ 6:00 PM. Your ticket includes membership to CCA, Star tournament entry, dinner and open bar. See link for more details.

http://www.ccatexas.org/CCATexas/Central_Houston_Chapter_Events_Calendar.asp?SnID=70582919

You may also purchase tables by downloading and returning the attached file to Robby Byers by calling him at 713-626-4222 at CCA heaquarters.

http://www.ccatexas.org/images/ccatexas/PDF/CentralHoustonReply.pdf

We will have over 40 live auction items, 15 black board auction items, silent acutions, raffles etc...

Please join us for fun and fellowship.

Thank you!


----------



## Fish_Bull (Apr 5, 2005)

ttt - 

Come on out for the oldest CCA Banquet in Texas!!!!


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

yo Fish Bull, How did that banquet go ?
Lookin forward to ours in the northeast next week.


----------



## Fish_Bull (Apr 5, 2005)

Banquet went great! We dont have total numbers yet but we had around 70 tables and a great live auction. I will post up with data later!


----------

